# Best Custom frame manufacture for Road Bike



## surly7 (Oct 29, 2008)

Seeking advice:

I am a retired ULtimate Frisbee Player, and I've biked for approx 8 years to cross train for Ultimate. 

I purchased in 2001 a Cervelo Prodigy, being new to road bikes it was everything I was looking for....starting about 3years ago I started upgrading components, starting with Kserium wheels, then carbon- posts, bars and this year campy record group set, with each up grade the bike was new and improved! My thought was now I would ride it for 2-3 years and switch out the frame and move all my upgraded components to the new frame.

Well, six months later....I am starting to look and getting itchy to pull the trigger on a new frame- sooner then later. I really do love my steel frame Prodigy, no complaints...just eager to do something new.

So what is the best custom bike maker....I've looked into Seven Axiom SB and IF both out east.

What are the opinions of these two bikes and would anyone recommend something else or better.

Some strong advice would be appreiated..........Surly


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

There's no over all "best". Only the best for you. 

Most people don't need a custom frame. Only if you can't fit on a stock frame that suits you.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Seven and IF will both build you a fine bike. Here's another list to check out. http://www.richardsachs.com/nextwave.html Limber up your wallet.

And a good article: http://strongframes.com/choose_builder/


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

ericm979 said:


> Most people don't need a custom frame. Only if you can't fit on a stock frame that suits you.




in term of geometry/fit you are correct... but there's more to custom than that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

FatTireFred said:


> in term of geometry/fit you are correct... but there's more to custom than that.



A lot more ............


----------



## surly7 (Oct 29, 2008)

I guess what I' am asking is, from some of the big biking gurus and component geniuses, is- "what is a truly hard core frame (preferably Titanium) that's craftsmen craft is grade A and not everyone else has. 

I understand what ericm979 indicated, there is many and it is what is best for you....but I don't know the full gamut that is out there. Also, is the technology from these small boutique builders as advanced as the big boys or is that you are just getting the custom sizing, which if I don't need to unnecessary.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

throw in Lynsky, Serotta, Moots, Strong... but others have 'em and they may not be hard core. they will all build you a ti bike tho


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Just like the first impression is often the right one, your first two choices would likely be the best ones. Both IF and Seven make a really fine and well tuned bikes. Yes, there are peers, like Spectrum, Moots, Strong, but I don't think one is necessarily better than the other. Pick up the phone and talk to them. If you can't talk to the builder, pass on them.


----------



## Rx24 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Guru*

I was happy with my Guru Ti bike (or my wife's, I should say). As good or better craftsmanship than most of the custom manufacturers out there. Nice welds, rides well. Great looking paint.

Sorry, some spam:

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=11880&cat=3


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

surly7 said:


> I guess what I' am asking is, from some of the big biking gurus and component geniuses, is- "what is a truly hard core frame (preferably Titanium) that's craftsmen craft is grade A and not everyone else has.
> 
> I understand what ericm979 indicated, there is many and it is what is best for you....but I don't know the full gamut that is out there. Also, is the technology from these small boutique builders as advanced as the big boys or is that you are just getting the custom sizing, which if I don't need to unnecessary.


There is not that much technology, if any, that would make a difference in building a ti frame that a big company would have that a small builder would not. If you want unique frame that no one else has then go with a small builder who works with ti and get a tricked out paint job.


----------



## pmc123 (Oct 5, 2008)

Gosh, there seem to be so many good ones.

I researched custom frames a bit. I would have gone with Eriksen, who started moots:

http://www.kenteriksen.com/ 

Roark seemed nice too.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

surly7 said:


> Seeking advice:
> 
> I am a retired ULtimate Frisbee Player, and I've biked for approx 8 years to cross train for Ultimate.
> 
> ...


If you live anywhere near Indianapolis and feel like you can wait to order for a couple months, come to the NAHBS (North American Handmade Bicycle Show) Feb. 27th- http://www.handmadebicycleshow.com/index_01.htm Lots of builders on hand showing their best and brightest.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Any mentioned would build a great bike and the smaller builders like Eriksen or Strong would be more unique. 

However, for a Ti Bike, I think the Serotta Legend was and still is the Bench Mark. If pricing is comparable I would go with it.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I've purchased three custom bikes and seven stock bikes in the past 15 years. Custom included a Seven MTB and two custom Zanconato road bikes (one was stolen, then found after I ordered a replacement). I have to admit that a custom bike for most people serves two primary purposes: vanity and "experiential" consumption.

Most people can be made to fit on a stock bike. I've seen riders go to bike fitters who charge 1/5th the cost of a custom frame--and those riders come out very happy. Their bike may not look "right" (multiple spacers, saddle moved up, etc.), but riders are more comfortable.

So assuming your morphology is not way out on the bell curve, a custom bike is mainly for someone who wants to ride something few people have or someone who wants to go through the custom experience of having a bike built just for them, chatting with the builder, talking "ride quality," picking decals and colors, etc.

Also, for some people the cost and time involved in going custom outweighs the cost and time involved in trying a bunch of different stock bikes to find one they love.


----------



## surly7 (Oct 29, 2008)

Peoples experience and advice on here has been very helpful, and I may try to make it to that North Amer Custom bike show in Feb....it is a task and a bit over welhming sorting through so many different companies for just the right over all frame. 

So far the three that remain are Eriksen, Strong and Seven....if I am missing one that should diffinately be in ones top five PLEASE throw out the name.

This has been very helpful.....Surly


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

OK, I'll throw out another name: Waterford Precision Cycles.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

*A few more to ponder...*



surly7 said:


> Peoples experience and advice on here has been very helpful, and I may try to make it to that North Amer Custom bike show in Feb....it is a task and a bit over welhming sorting through so many different companies for just the right over all frame.
> 
> So far the three that remain are Eriksen, Strong and Seven....if I am missing one that should diffinately be in ones top five PLEASE throw out the name.
> 
> This has been very helpful.....Surly


Steve Potts- http://www.stevepottsbicycles.com/road.php

DeSalvo- http://www.desalvocycles.com/?p=ti_road

Bill Holland- No website, just good old word of mouth (not sure if the contact information is up to date)
Holland Cycles, Inc.
3735 Kenora Dr. Suite B
Spring Valley, California 91977
USA
619-469-1772


----------



## jtheskier (Jul 20, 2006)

I recently received my first custom handbuilt bicycle which is a cyclocross frame made by Tony Maietta (www.maiettacycling.com) based out of Worcester, MA. He builds with different types of steel and also titanium.

The one thing that I feel is extra special about Tony’s custom frames is that he does all the work himself, from start to finish. For me this included taking my body measurements, interviewing me about my preferences including riding style (spinner, masher, climber, sprinter, etc.) and position (upright vs. more aero), reviewing my current bike(s) geometry, making tubing selections, welding of tubing and construction of the frame, and even doing the paint. It’s my opinion that being able do everything from start to finish allows the designer to forsee any unique challenges that may come up during construction and prevents any special design details or specifications from being lost along the way.

It was a lot of fun working with Tony as my bike was being designed and built, and I am totally satisified with my new cross bike. If you’re in the market for a custom handbuilt bike, I certainly recommend at least contacting Tony to chat about it.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

These are in no particular order.

Steel - Serotta, Seven, Waterford, Dave Kirk, Carl Strong, Independent Fabrication, Land Shark, DeSalvo, Kish 

Titanium - Serotta, Seven, Roark, Independent Fabrication, Moots, Merlin, Lynskey, Litespeed, Dean, DeSalvo, Carl Strong, Colnago, Kish

Carbon - Calfee, Crumpton, Parlee, Serotta,

If you can make it, go here.
http://www.handmadebicycleshow.com/index_01.htm


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

Would also throw Cyfac in the mix. Better known for custom carbon though. 

Full disclosure, my bike studio is a Lynskey & Cyfac dealer...  Still, I dare anyone to say those aren't nice bikes! 

Cheers,


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

For steel or ti, check out Spectrum-Cycles.


----------



## fmbp (Apr 23, 2003)

I have a Moots road bike and an IF (steel) 'cross bike. Both make me grin like a fool when I ride 'em. 

I love both and I know that they serve different purposes, but if I had to choose, it'd be the Moots.


----------



## tmotz (May 16, 2002)

*Check this link*

http://www.bikeschool.com/

Goto the cycling link on the left side. Plenty of choices for you, good luck.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

kyler2001 said:


> Bill Holland- No website, just good old word of mouth (not sure if the contact information is up to date)
> Holland Cycles, Inc.
> 3735 Kenora Dr. Suite B
> Spring Valley, California 91977
> ...


+1. His next door neighbor happens to be Joe Bell.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

The strongest advice I can give you is to select a builder that you can meet in person and go for a ride with. Let him see your current setup, how you ride. Talk with him a while about handling and feel and esthetics. Let him take measurements from your current bike. 

Then let him build.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

surly7 said:


> Seeking advice:
> 
> I am a retired ULtimate Frisbee Player,


Could you humor me and fully explain what exactly you did for a living? Did throwing a round flat object really provide you with a decent income? Don't get me wrong, I just want to know if this is possible, I am not casting stones here.
note: if the above is in fact true, I can't believe that someone, anyone, didn't ask this same question.
Really, I just want to know if this is possible. more power to you if it's so.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

I am not sure why you find this hard to believe.

In a world of "professional" skateboarders, snowboarders and beach volleyball playersn why not frisbee players?

People become multi-millionaires off skateboards. I'd rather throw a frisbee.






martinrjensen said:


> Could you humor me and fully explain what exactly you did for a living? Did throwing a round flat object really provide you with a decent income? Don't get me wrong, I just want to know if this is possible, I am not casting stones here.
> note: if the above is in fact true, I can't believe that someone, anyone, didn't ask this same question.
> Really, I just want to know if this is possible. more power to you if it's so.


----------



## Ben01t (Oct 30, 2006)

*Guru*

Guru makes custom bike using Carbon, steel, ALU and titanium. In addition to custom geometrie they can also makes custom carbon layup to better match customer needs.

http://www.gurubikes.com/2.0/enCA/main.php


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> The strongest advice I can give you is to select a builder that you can meet in person and go for a ride with. Let him see your current setup, how you ride. Talk with him a while about handling and feel and esthetics. Let him take measurements from your current bike.
> 
> Then let him build.


I say go local as well.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeh, I'd like to know more about the professional ultimate career as well.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

www.elitebicycles.com

It'll be the best bike buying experience that you'll ever have.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I'll agree*

go local. the more a builder can see you, how you ride, and measure you the better your fit will be. and going custom is all about fit


----------



## runningdud (Mar 17, 2005)

try to find a local builder that you like and buy from them.

i've got a custom steel Hans Schneider


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

surly7 said:


> I guess what I' am asking is, from some of the big biking gurus and component geniuses, is- "what is a truly hard core frame (preferably Titanium) that's craftsmen craft is grade A and not everyone else has.


Another that has not been mentioned here is Roark. Some of the most beautiful welding in the industry. One of their track bikes won the Ti division at the North American Handbuilt Bike show in 2007. They build ONLY in Ti, great bikes that fit the "not everyone else has" bill, also. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## az_will (Jun 11, 2008)

If at some point in your future the frisbee money runs out and you may be homeless theres always Rivendell. They're a big proponent of steel!


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> The strongest advice I can give you is to select a builder that you can meet in person and go for a ride with. Let him see your current setup, how you ride. Talk with him a while about handling and feel and esthetics. Let him take measurements from your current bike.
> 
> Then let him build.


i was going to say the same thing. i'm sure there is a very good, relatively small builder near you. that being said, when i bought my custom bike i went with curtlo. he's relatively inexpensive, fillet brazes all his frames, been doing it for over 20 years and talking to him on the phone seemed like an easy going guy. both my mtb and road bikes by him fit like a glove. however, if/when i get another bike i'm most likely going with Sycip since they are practically neighbors. :thumbsup:


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm kinda surprised on the large number of answers to what is clearly a proverbial question. Ther only possible 'right' answer is that there is no 'best' frame builder out there anymore than a 'best' tire, handlebar, Shimano vs Campy, etc. 

Maybe a permanent sticky on this forum with a list of custom frame builders and reviews from those that have had experience with them? Seems that would be useful and avoid future (and I'm sure past) times when someone asks the " What is the best..."


----------



## rglridr (May 22, 2010)

*williams metax road*

williams did the brazing.
henry ames lugs , drops , bottom bracket and crown. 
i did the polishing .
tom kellog did the paint.
1996 campy record 8 speed.

mike r.
pa.


----------



## merlinago (Jan 12, 2010)

surly7 said:


> I guess what I' am asking is, from some of the big biking gurus and component geniuses, is- "what is a truly hard core frame (preferably Titanium) that's craftsmen craft is grade A and not everyone else has.
> 
> I understand what ericm979 indicated, there is many and it is what is best for you....but I don't know the full gamut that is out there. Also, is the technology from these small boutique builders as advanced as the big boys or is that you are just getting the custom sizing, which if I don't need to unnecessary.


try these guys... they do some wacky stuff with ti, like putting disk brakes on a road bike but making it so that it also accepts 650B's so you can run tires up to 38 or even more... seems like a great cross/road/city type deal... i've only ever seen one person post theirs, and it was pretty. 

https://www.amarobikes.com/amaroen.html


----------



## blr33439 (Sep 2, 2010)

Completely custom is a marketing gimmick, unless of course you are 7 feet tall. Then you would need a custom bike. With the available stems, seatposts, cranks, seat adjustments, etc. and the fact that most companies have 6 or more sizes, custom sizes usually only come into play if you are really short, or really tall. That said, most of the companies that build completely custom still have very nice products.








We are a little spoiled when we can't find a frame that fits.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

blr33439 said:


> Completely custom is a marketing gimmick, unless of course you are 7 feet tall. Then you would need a custom bike. With the available stems, seatposts, cranks, seat adjustments, etc. and the fact that most companies have 6 or more sizes, custom sizes usually only come into play if you are really short, or really tall. That said, most of the companies that build completely custom still have very nice products.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear God.

Thank you for posting this. Here I was all concerned about what sort of bling I'm hanging on the new bike. Thanks for the gentle reminder of what matters. :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Custom is not about getting the best. It's about getting what you can't find in a stock bike, or perhaps just wanting something that nobody else has. You'll pay a lot more, but if you go with any of the names with a top reputation, you'll get a wonderful bike that will be a joy to own. Some custom builders focus more on perfect fit, some more on finish quality and exclusivity, some on other minute points. If you are going to do custom, it will only be a true custom if YOU are the one picking the builder for the qualities that are pushing you to choose custom. I've owned several custom Serottas, but they were all purchased slightly used, so they weren't custom made for me. Serotta's have impeccable craftsmanship, but the cost of a new custom frame from Serotta is, to my eyes, a bit ridiculous. My current love, a Serotta Ottrott with custom geometry and paint, cost the original owner over $7000 for the frame alone. It was in mint condition when I bought it, and I paid $1300. I know that alot of time and top notch materials went into that frame, but nowhere near $7k worth. BUT, the guy who ordered it probably didn't have to bat an eye when he wrote the check, so that's fine. Many smaller builders can offer a bike just as good, perhaps better, for a lot less money. So unless price is no object, perhaps a better question is, "Who will give me the best bang for the buck in a custom frame?"


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Cyclust does a good job summing it up, and I especially concur with the points about custom builders focusing on different things like fit, build quality and finishing touches. However, I see that the higher end and usually more expensive builders will bring more than one of those features to the table. I have had two custom bikes built for me, one was about a grand and the other 2500. I can tell the difference and so can everyone who sees them at the LBS, on group rides, etc. There is no comparing the two other than to say they both ride and fit great.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

BLUE BOY said:


> For steel or ti, check out Spectrum-Cycles.


This, and no other.

What size is your prodigy? They are becoming hard to find and quite desired.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Bill Davidson*

Tig, Lugged, Ti

http://www.davidsonbicycles.com/


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

blr33439 said:


> Completely custom is a marketing gimmick, unless of course you are 7 feet tall. Then you would need a custom bike. With the available stems, seatposts, cranks, seat adjustments, etc. and the fact that most companies have 6 or more sizes, custom sizes usually only come into play if you are really short, or really tall. That said, most of the companies that build completely custom still have very nice products.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you read ALL the posts above? I didn't think so.

To define "custom" as nothing but tubes cut to a specific length and connected to create a specific (and unique) geometry is naively simplistic. That's only the start.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Check out Kelly Bedfords frames. He worked for Ben Serotta for many years. 
I own the red bike up against the bench in his pictures.

http://kbedfordcustoms.com/frames/premiere-brazed-frames


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Check out Kelly Bedford's frames. He worked for Ben Serotta for many years. 
I own the red bike up against the bench in his pictures.

http://kbedfordcustoms.com/frames/premiere-brazed-frames


----------



## FFCA U23 (Oct 19, 2010)

Formigli builds Custom Carbon and Steel Frames in Florence Italy. 
No Tiawanese Carbon cookie cutter frames.
Custom Geometry

Check em out...and yeah they arent cheap, but man do they ride well.


----------



## surly7 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello All,

I have been away from this site, since 2008, i've continued to ride my steel frame Cevelo Prodigy and have enjoyed every minute of it. For a steel frame weighting only 18.5lbs from a good manufacturer and recieving many nice complements on this bike i held off on a new frame. 

However, after much research and many discussions with others, i switched my interest from Ti to carbon and went with a Parlee Z1. I do not have it yet, they will start production shortly. 

Any coments on my choice? Anyone out there riding this bike? 

Thanks, Surly


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The Parlee is an exquisite bicycle, and it rides and performs superbly. Even the Z4 rides better than any metal bike I've been on - though some Ti bikes like Moots & IF are very nice. Still, the agility, nimbleness and smooth composure of the Parlee just seems to continually elude metal bikes, especially steel.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

adimiro said:


> I'm kinda surprised on the large number of answers to what is clearly a proverbial question.


Well, I'm not at all suprised by the large number of answers...but yes, it _should_ be thought of as a proverbial question.

And as long as we're thinking abstractly -- and trying to resist the temptation to cast votes for my personal favorites -- I'll offer this maxim:

You're not buying a bike, you're buying a builder.

Find the framebuilder who floats your boat; _he's_ the guy (or gal) who's gonna build the best custom bike _for you_.


----------



## ashleyofashleys (Jan 14, 2011)

awesome man


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I've always thought that a custom bike is only really worth it generally if: (1) you have money and time to burn, (2) you "need" custom geometry, or (3) you have something in mind that you can't buy on the market. 

That said. It's all up to you and whatever floats your boat. As an side, I have a custom bike I got under reason number 3 and am hapy with it.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

JustTooBig said:


> did you read ALL the posts above? I didn't think so.
> 
> To define "custom" as nothing but tubes cut to a specific length and connected to create a specific (and unique) geometry is naively simplistic. That's only the start.


Perhaps, but a friend of mine has a nice TI Serotta made for him and a Trek Madone. He much perfers to ride the Madone as he says it rides and performs better.

Bottom line is that there is rarely a "need" for a custom any more than there is a "need" for a $100,000 car, but if you "desire" it; go for it.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

http://huntercycles.com/

Hunter makes amazing frames, get a frame of 853 and your set!


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Anderson Custom Bikes by Dave Anderson is another great builder. ANDERSON CUSTOM BICYCLES - Bicycles built by hand for YOU, not the masses
I've heard nothing but great things about his bikes and looking to get one made for myself.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 3, 2011)

Kish Fabrication | Handcrafted Titanium Bicyles


----------



## bouge-bouge (Aug 10, 2004)

Cyfac - handcrafted in France. 
Expertly crafted bicycle frames. Carbon fiber, aluminum, steel and titanium custom framesets made in France | Cyfac
Try out the custom color tool at Cyfac Custom - Bicycle Frame Custom Coloring System


----------



## StanleySteamer (Oct 24, 2005)

Moots, Independent Fabrication, Serotta. Marinoni builds nice ti and Steel bikes for about half the price, they also do custom sizing.


----------



## jpfirefly (Mar 16, 2012)

-----


----------



## jpfirefly (Mar 16, 2012)

These guys make my favorite bikes:








Obviously based on my username I'm a touch biased.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Just checked out the Firefly website, these look like awesome bikes, defenitly a work of art!


----------



## dongringo (Dec 3, 2011)

I prefer wright style drop-outs, but other than that Firefly seems good. They got a write up in the new Bicycling mag. Their business will probably skyrocket due to that.


----------

